# SEO is giving me great ROI!



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have spoken on my desire for better search engine optimization on recent posts. Now our web site is 1st page for "san antonio custom cabinets" and 2nd page results for many other relevant searches for San Antonio custom/kitchen cabinets.

The past week calls have trickled in, about one every other day. I just landed a kitchen job that pays decent indirectly from google search. I recieved a lead from my web site that was for a large granite job. I turned the lead over to a quality granite shop that is small family run like us. About two days later they called me and gave me a kitchen lead. I closed the sale yesterday. This job sold quick and easy. I think because customer was referred to us from a reputable granite company.

I have gotten calls for small custom jobs, cabinet door replacements and full kitchen remodels and also granite counter tops.

I actually think we will end up selling more work then our little shop can handle.

So a small job that pays 10,000 as a result of 3 weeks of SE optimization work.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

It is great that you are getting results…but I have no idea what SEO optimization is.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorey about that. It is Search Engine Optimization. Speakinf of google, bing and Yahoo among many smaller search engines. Honestly though Google is the only engine I can be found on. But I have been told that Google leads the industry and the other search engines will follow Google's lead. So hopefully we will begin to be found on bing and yahoo soon as well.

Also, thanks to all fellow LJ who were encouraging me with my desire to optimize my web site and improve on my internet visibility.

And for those with similar situations as mine, we used www.footbridgemedia.com and they charge a flat rate of 150.00 per month with no extra set up fees and no contract. They even have a 90 day gaurrantee or your money back. I am always skeptical of those money back gaurrentee but with footbridge they know their service will bring you good ROI so they are just confident you will not leave them.

Before this past week we were sort of barely staying afloat by CL advertisements.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Search engine optimization? Sounds like a solid business move on your part .. let it keep paying off for ya, best of luck!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I correct my spelling of "gaurentee". I mispelled it twice.

Also, i am typing on a small evo phone so please overlook my spelling errors. Someday I need to get a nice android tablet to lounge around with


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

"lounge"?!? You got paying customers lined up and you want to "lounge? Go get 'em! Good work with the optimization, to say the least.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol


----------

